# ripping up TP and PT? normal?



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

this is prolly a stupid question but is it normal for some hedgies to like to rip up toliet paper and paper towel?? when ever i have lulu in her playpen and i go to clean up her messes she wants to grab and rip up the paper towel. and sometimes she pulls at the paper towel thats under her wheel. its kinda funny cause she gets all mad pulling at it, but i dont want her to eat it.. is that normal? haha im jut wondering because daisy never did this. Thanks  

-Anna


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

she is prolly stealing it to try and make a nest. How long have you had her?
If under 30-55 days, it is possible she is trying to make a nest because of pregnancy (just a thought).

Also vex tries to fight pillows. I think some hedgehogs are just weird and it might be a quirk.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

I use a piece of PT as a tug a war game with Bas. For some reason, if I pretend to wipe up something in front of her, she grabs on and the game starts :lol: She looks ferocious, and she won't let go. That PT does not stand a chance.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

well i from yesterday iv had her for a month,
i really REALLY hope she just likes to play with it and isint pregnate. i dont think i could handle that :shock:


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

chances are she is fine then. and jsut wants to play.


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

Lately Ace has been getting the PT from under his wheel and drag it through a PVC pipe to the other cage or he will get under the PT and wedge himself under his wheel and sleep. I now keep extra PT on his bed side of the cage so he will not drag dirty PT into his bed.


----------



## calexica (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine is also named Lulu. Mine will ALWAYS drag paper towels into her igloo. She will also play tug o war with me if I try to pick up a poopie with her around. She just darts right at it and starts pulling. She never tears them up, though.


----------

